# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  كل ما تريدينه عن أحمر الشفاه هنا

## الوسادة

*


أحمر الشفاه أو كما تسمى في العامية "حُمرة"

 هي إحدى مواد التجميل التي تحتوي على صباغ وزيوت وشموع وغيرها التي إن وضعت على الشفاه تعطيها لوناً ليس بالضرورة أحمر رغم أن اللون الأحمر وتدرجاته هو الأكثر شيوعاً.*

----------


## الوسادة

*


تاريخ أحمر الشفاه

يعود تاريخ اختراع واستخدام أحمر الشفاه إلى بلاد ما بين النهرين والتي تعرف باسم العراق اليوم منذ نحو 5000 عام حيث كانت النساء تطحن نوعاً من الأحجار الكريمة وتضعها على شفاهها وأحيانا حول العين لغرض التجميل. كما أن هذه العادة وجدت أيضاً لدى حضارة وادي السند في باكستان اليوم. كما أن المصريين القدماء قد خترعوا نوعا من أحمر الشفاه ذو اللون الأحمر المائل للبنفسجي وقد صنعوه من أعشاب البحر واليود والبرومين والذي كان نوعاً ساماً من احمر الشفاه ويؤدي لمضاعفات خطيرة على الجسم. في حين ان كليوبترا قد استخدمت احمر شفاه مصنوع من نوع من الخنافس يعطي صبغة حمراء داكنة بإضافة نمل ومادة مستخرجة من صدف إحدى الحيوانات البحرية.
حوالي العام 1000 ميلادية قام العالم العربي الأندلسي أبو القاسم الزهراوي باختراع أول أحمر شفاه صلب وقد وصفه في كتابه التصريف لمن عجز عن التأليف[1]. خلال القرن السادس عشر ميلادي انتشر استخدام أحمر الشفاه في انكلترا خلال فترة حكم إليزابيث الأولى حيث كان أحمر الشفاه يصنع من شمع النحل وصباغ نباتي أحمر.
خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية بدأ انتشار استخدام أحمر الشفاه كمادة للتجميل لدى النساء بنتيجة التأثر بالأفلام السينمائية. عادة لا تقوم الفتاة بوضع احمر الشفاه حتى وصولها لسن معين كإشارة إلى بلوغها سن الرشد. ويكاد يقتصر استخدام احمر الشفاه على النساء حيث ان غير دارج الاستخدام لدى الرجال. رغم هذا يوجد نوع خاص من احمر الشفاه يستخدم للرجال خلال بعض العروض المسرحية على سبيل المثال.
في دراسة أجريتها مجموعة حماية مستهلك أمريكية تدعى "حملة لأجل مستحضرات تجميل آمنة" (Campaign For Safe Cosmetics) في في أكتوبر/تشرين الأول عام 2007م ثبت ان 60% من عينات أحمر الشفاه التي تم اختبارها إحتوت على بقايا من مادة الرصاص[2] والكمية تراوحت بين 0.03 إلى 0.65 أجزاء بالمليون.*

----------


## الوسادة

*


لا يمكن لأحد أن يفسر هذا التأثير الغريب والساحر الذي يحدثه أحمر الشفاه على ملامح المرأة، لهذا ليس من الغريب أن يحظى باهتمام كبير من قبلها وقبل صناع الموضة والجمال على حد سواء. ونظرا لأهميته البالغة خصص له الخبراء ألوانا مميزة لكل موسم، فلفصل الصيف ألوانه الحيوية والمنعشة كالزهري والبرتقالي، وللشتاء ألوانه الدافئة والداكنة كالبنفسجي والأرجواني والبني، وطبعا يبقى الأحمر سيد الموقف في مختلف الفصول والمناسبات.
لا يعتبر هذا الاكتشاف وليد السنوات الماضية، بل يعود تاريخ اختراع واستخدام أحمر الشفاه إلى بلاد ما بين النهرين منذ نحو 5000 عام، حيث كانت المرأة تطحن نوعا من الأحجار الكريمة وتضعها على شفاهها بغرض تجميلها. ثم عمد المصريون القدماء إلى صنع أحمر شفاه من أعشاب البحر واليود والبرومين باللون الأحمر المائل إلى البنفسجي، غير أن المواد التي كان يحتويها كانت سامة وتؤدي إلى مضاعفات خطيرة على الجسم. أما كليوباترا ملكة مصر الفاتنة فاستخدمت أحمر شفاه مصنوعا من نوع من الخنافس يعطي صبغة حمراء داكنة بإضافة نمل ومادة مستخرجة من صدف أحد الحيوانات البحرية. وبعد آلاف السنين، نحو عام 1000 ميلادي، قام العالم العربي الأندلسي أبو القاسم الزهراوي باختراع أول أحمر شفاه صلب.

وقد بدأ هذا القلم بفرض نفسه بقوة خلال القرن السادس عشر ميلادي، حيث انتشر في إنجلترا خلال فترة حكم إليزابيث الأولى، وكان خلال تلك الفترة يصنع من شمع النحل وصبغ نباتي أحمر.

بعد سيطرة الإعلام السينمائي بشكل قوي خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية، بدأ انتشار استخدام أحمر الشفاه باللون الأحمر القاني مستحضرا لا تستغني عنه المرأة في مختلف أنحاء العالم. لكن ما أكدته التجارب أنه ليس بإمكان أي امرأة أن تستخدم أي لون فقط لأنه يروق لها، بل من الضروري الآن مراعاة لون وطبيعة البشرة. فأحمر الشفاه لافت للانتباه وبالتالي إذا تم اختياره بلون غير مناسب فهو ينعكس على البشرة بشكل سلبي ويجعلها تبدو باهتة، في حين أن اللون المناسب يزيدها إشراقا وجاذبية.

عملية الانتقاء ليست صعبة، ففي حال السمراوات يخترنه بدرجات مختلفة، من الأحمر والأرجواني والباستيل والبيج إلى البرتقالي. وبالنسبة لذوات البشرة القمحية فإن جميع درجات اللون الأحمر والألوان الترابية واللون البنفسجي والألوان البنية والبيج مناسبة. أما ذوات البشرة الشاحبة فإن ما يناسبها هو الأحمر اللامع بدرجات اللون الوردي، خصوصا الفاتح منها، وذوات البشرة البيضاء والشعر الأشقر يفضل أن يخترن درجات الألوان الزهرية والبرتقالية إلى جانب اللون الأحمر.*

----------


## الوسادة

*

نصائح لوضع أحمر الشفاه

لكن اللون، أو بالأحرى الدرجة، ليست هي الشرط الوحيد للحصول على مظهر مثير، فصحة الشفاه ومظهرها أيضا يلعبان دورا مهمّا، فهي تحتاج إلى رعاية وعناية، كونها معرضة باستمرار للتشقق والجفاف. لذا ينصح بالتالي:

- تدليك الشفاه يوميا بكريم مرطب للجلد، يترك قليلا حتى يمتصه الجلد، مع الحرص على أن يكون التدليك ناعما وبشكل دائري بهدف تقشير الخلايا الميتة وتنشيط الدورة الدموية.

- حمايتها من أشعة الشمس بوضع كريم الأساس الخاص بالشفاه حولها.

- عند تنظيف الوجه يُزال أحمر الشفاه تماما لمنع جفافها وتقشرها.

أفضل الطرق لوضع أحمر الشفاه

* لوضع أحمر الشفاه طرق وأساليب خاصة يجب مراعاتها للحصول على مظهر موفق:

- في البداية، لا تنسي ترطيب شفتيك بالقليل من الفازلين، ثم امسحيهما بعد خمس دقائق بمنديل ورقي لتخليصهما من الخلايا الميتة وتفتيح لونهما، بعد ذلك يمكنك بدء الخطوات الخاصة لوضع أحمر الشفاه.

- لا تهملي استعمال قلم التحديد، فهو ضروري، ومن دونه تبدو شفتاك غير واضحتي الأطراف، لذا حدديهما بقلم تحديد قريب من لون أحمر الشفاه، خصوصا وأنه سيساعد على بقائه طويلا. بعد ذلك ضعي بودرة لتثبيته قبل وضعه.

- لا تضعي قلم التحديد بعد وضع أحمر الشفاه، فذلك سيؤدي إلى شحوب شفتيك ولن تستطيعي رؤية حدودهما الطبيعية.

- في حال رغبت أن تبقى شفتاك لامعتين، يمكنك أن تضعي لماع الشفاه فوق الحمرة، أما إذا كنت تحبين أن تكون شفتاك مطفأتين أي غير لامعتين فكثفي من البودرة تحت أحمر الشفاه.

- في حال كانت شفتاك صغيرتين ورفيعتين استخدمي الألوان الفاتحة لكي تجعليهما تبدوان أكبر وأكثر اكتنازا. أما إذا كانتا مكتنزتين أساسا فإن الدرجات القوية هي المفضلة لك.

إرشادات هامة... اتبعيها! - ضعي أحمر الشفاه في محيط بارد، فذلك سيساعد على الحفاظ على جودته لفترة استخدام أطول.

- استخدامي أحمر شفاه لامعا وخفيفا بدلا من المستحضر المطفأ إذا كانت التجاعيد تحيط بشفاهك.

- لا تجربي أحمر شفاه معروضا، فقد يسبب لك ذلك أمراض حساسية وانتقال فيروسات، وعوضا عن تجربته على الشفاه يمكنك إجراء التجربة على طرف إصبعك؛ فهذه المنطقة هي الأقرب للون وتكوين منطقة الشفاه.

- لكي تفرقي المستحضر الجيد عن سواه، امسحيه على ظهر يدك بإصبعك، فإذا ظل ثابتا فمعنى ذلك أنه من نوع جيد، أما إذا بهت لونه فلا تشتريه لأنه غير صالح.

- كوني على حذر، فالألوان الداكنة جدا تظهر عيوب أسنانك، وتظهر اصفرارها، لذلك حاولي اختيار الألوان القوية دون أن تكون داكنة.*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا بحبو كتير لأحمر الشفاه وخصوصا اللون الاحمر بالتحديد
وبحسو بيعطي رونق للوجه  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

معلومات حلوة .. يسلمو كتير 

وتقبلي مروري  :Smile:

----------


## sajoo

مشكورين .......روعة

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

useful subject

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

